# Rage 2 blade broadhead on SA hunt



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Went hunting this past week. We have been hunting on that particular farm for the past 15 odd years. It has always been very difficult in it being a rifle hunting farm. In no way do they cater for bow hunters. I normally take my own tree stands with.....

This year I shot a young warthog boar and a decent impala ram. All of that the first two days of chilled out hunting. The last three days I didn't even bother to hunt further as I had already shot what I wanted. 

I just thought that you would like the pics of the ENTRY WOUND that I got with the rage 2 blade broadhead. The exit looked exactly the same. This little piggy paved the road for me and did not even make 20m. During that 20m he fell ass over head twice!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

There's nothing left of that Pig!

Looks like you whacked him with a .600 NE:wink:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Impressive hole!


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Good hole!!!

How does the BH look???


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is a very impressive hole! Bloody hell!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

The arrow hit the concrete crip behind him as it passed through. I will leave the rest to your imagination!


----------



## Dashai (Oct 3, 2006)

I just came back from SA and I too shot a warthog and an impala with rage 2 blades. Wow what a hole it made. 

The ph asked me to send him some. Actually he asked me to give him the ones I had, but I only took 2 with me so there were none left over. While I was there I shot 10 animals with various broadheads, the rages made the biggest holes by far.

The broad heads looked fine after complete pass throughs on both animals.


----------

